# مكتب الدكتورة شيماء عطاالله >  حكم النقض في قضية الالتحاق بجماعة داعش الإرهابية

## د.شيماء عطاالله

باسم الشعب

محكمــة النقــض

الدائرة الجنائية

الاثنين ( ج )

برئاسة السيد القاضى  / مـــمـدوح يــــوسـف نائب رئيس المحكمـة

وعضوية السادة القضاة/ هـانى مصـــطـفى ومحــمـد خالد
          مـهـاد خـلـيـفة و محـمود عـــاكـف نواب رئيس المحكمة

وحضور رئيس النيابة العامة لدى محكمة النقض السيد / محمد العدوى .

وأمين السر السيد / حنا جرجس .

فى الجلسة العلنية المنعقدة بمقر المحكمة بدار القضاء العالى بمدينة القاهرة .

فى يوم الاثنين 23 من محرم سنة 1438 هـ الموافق 24 من اكتوبر سنة 2016 م .

أصـدرت الحكم الآتــى :

فى الطعن المقيد بجدول المحكمة برقم 18389 لسنة 86 القضائية .

المرفوع مـن :
1ـــ ............. " محكوم عليهم ـــ طاعنين "

ضــد

النيابــةالعامـــــة                        " مطعون ضدها " 

الوقائع

اتهمت النيابة العامة الطاعنين وأخرين في قضية الجناية رقم 51717 لسنة 2014 جنايات مينا القمح (والمقيدة بالجدول الكلى برقم 2652 لسنة 2014 كلى جنوب الزقازيق ).
بأنهم في تاريخ سابق على 24 مايو لسنة 2014 ـــ بدائرة مركز منيا القمح ـــ محافظة الشرقية .

أولاً : المتهمون جميعاً

1ـــ التحق بجماعة ارهابية مقرها خارج البلاد تنظيم الدولة الاسلامية بالطرق والشام (تنظيم داعش) والتى تتخذ من الارهاب والتدريب العسكرى وسائل لتحقيق أغراضها وتلقوا تدريبات عسكرية فيها وشاركوا في عملياتها غير الموجة إلى مصر ضد النظام السورى على النحو المبين بالتحقيقات .


2ـــ حازوا وأحرزوا بالذات وبالواسطة ـــ مطبوعات تتضمن ترويجاً للأفكار الجهادية التكفيرية المتمثلة في تكفير العاملين بالقوات المسلحة والشرطة واستهدافهم في عمليات عدائية واستهداف أبناء الطائفة المسيحية ودور عبادتهم واستحلال ممتلكاتهم ودمائهم واستهداف المنشأت الأمنية الحيوية خاصة التابعة للأجهزة الأمنية حال مونها مدة لاطلاع الغير عليها وكذا وسائل تسجيل وعلانية ( أجهزة حاسب ألى وملحقاتها بمحتواها من اصدارات تدعيم تلك الافكار والتى أعدت للاستعمال في اذاعتها وروجوا لأغراض سالفة البيان بالدعوة لصالح أفكارهم المتطرفة بأوساط مخالط بهم وعبر مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى على النحو المبين بالتحقيقات .

2ــ سعوا لدى جماعة ارهابية مقرها خارج البلاد للقيام بأعمال ارهابية داخل مصر على النحو المبين بالتحقيقات .

ثانيا : المتهم الأول .

أسس عصابة مسلحة " خلية عنقودية " على خلاف أحكام القانون الغرض منها الدعوة إلى تعطيل أحكام الدستور والقوانين ومنع مؤسسات الدولة وسلطاتها العامة من ممارسة أعمالها والاعتداء على حقوق الحرية الشخصية للمواطنين وغيرها من الحريات والحقوق التى كفلها الدستور والقانون والاضرار بالوحدة الوطنية والسلام الاجتماعى حال كونه متولى قيادتها على النحو المبين بالتحقيقات .

ثانياً : المتهمون من الثانى حتى التاسع .

انضموا إلى العصابة سالفة البيان مع علمهم بأغراضها على النحو المبين بالتحقيقات .

وإحالتهم لمحكمة الجنايات لمعاقبته طبقاً للقيد والوصف الواردين بأمر الإحالة .

ومحكمة جنايات الزقازيق لمعاقبتهم طبقا للقيد والوصف الواردين بأمر الإحالة .

المحكمة المذكورة في 12 سبتمبر لسنة 2015 قضت حضورياً للأول والثانى والسابع والتاسع والعاشر والثانى عشر وغيابيا لباقى المتهمين عملاً بالمواد 30، 32/2، 86، 86 مكرر، 86مكرر/أ / أولا ، ثانيا، 86 مكرر ح/1 ، 86مكرر/1 من قانون العقوبات ، 326 عقوبات بمعاقبة كل من ....... بالإعدام شنقاً عما اسند إليهم .

فطعن المحكوم عليهم في هذا الحكم بطريق النقض . في 19 من سبتمبر لسنة 2015.

وأودعت مذكرة بأسباب الطعن في 18 اكتوبر، 8، 9، 10 نوفمبر، 9 ديسمبر لسنة 2015 موقع عليهم الاستاذ / ....... ، والاستاذ / ....... ، والاستاذ / ....... المحامون .
وبجلسة اليوم سمعت المرافعة على ما هو مبين بمحضر الجلسة .

المحكمـــــة

  بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق وسماع التقرير الذى تلاه السيد المستشار المقرر والمرافعة وبعد المداولة قانوناً .

  من حيث إن النيابة العامة وإن كانت قد عرضت القضية الماثلة على هذه المحكمة عملاً بنص المادة (46) من قانون حالات وإجراءات الطعن أمام محكمة النقض الصادر بالقانون 57 لسنة 1959 مشفوعة بمذكرة برأيها انتهت فيها إلى طلب إقرار الحكم فيما قضى به حضورياً من إعدام ( الطاعنين ) المحكوم عليهم ...... ، دون إثبات تاريخ تقديمها بحيث يستدل منه على أنه روعى فيها عرض القضية فى ميعاد الستين يوماً المبين بالمادة 34 من ذلك القانون ، إلا أنه لما كان تجاوز هذا الميعاد وعلى ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة لا يترتب عليه عدم قبول عرض النيابة ، بل أن محكمة النقض تتصل بالدعوى بمجرد عرضها عليها لتفصل فيها وتستبين ـــ من تلقاء نفسها دون أن تتقيد بمبنى الرأى الذى ضمنته النيابة مذكرتها ــــ ما عسى أن يكون قد شاب الحكم من عيوب . يستوى فى ذلك أن يكون عرض النيابة فى الميعاد المحدد أو بعد فواته ، فإنه يتعين قبول عرض النيابة العامة للقضية بالنسبة إلى هؤلاء الطاعنين سالفى الذكر فحسب دون المحكوم عليهم غيابياً بالإعدام وهم ....... والذين طلبت النيابة العامة اقرار الحكم الصادر ضدهم رغم أن ماله هو السقوط حال تقدمهم للتنفيذ أو القبض عليهم وفقا لما نصت عليه المادة 395 من قانون الاجراءات الجنائية ومن ثم فإن عرض النيابة العامة لهم يكون غير مقبول .

ومن حيث إن الطعن المقدم من الطاعنين (( المحكوم عليهم )) ...... قد استوفى الشكل المقرر فى القانون .

وحيث إن مما ينعاه الطاعنون على الحكم المطعون فيه انه إذ دانهم بجرائم (( الالتحاق بجماعة داعش الارهابية ومقرها خارج البلاد والتى تتخذ من الإرهاب والتدريب العسكرى وسائل لتحقيق أغراضها )) وتلقى تدريبات عسكرية فيها والمشاركة فى عملياتها غير الموجهة لمصر ، وحيازة وإحراز بالذات وبالواسطة مطبوعات تتضمن ترويجاً للأفكار الجهادية التكفيرية والمعدة لإطلاع الغير عليها ، والسعى لدى جماعة ارهابية مقرها خارج البلاد للقيام بأعمال ارهابية داخل مصر ، وتأسيس عصابة مسلحة على خلاف أحكام القانون والانضمام اليها بغرض الدعوى لتعطيل أحكام الدستور والقوانين ومنع مؤسسات الدولة وسلطاتها العامة من ممارسة أعمالها حال كون الأول متولى قيادتها والباقين يعلمون بأغراضها ، قد اصابة القصور فى التسبيب وانطوى على البطلان ، ذلك بأنه قد خلا بيان الوقائع المستوجبة للعقوبة بياناً تتحقق به أركان الجرائم التى دانهم بها والأدلة التى استخلصت منها المحكمة الإدانة وجاءت أسبابه عامة معماه لا يمكن الوقوف منها على العناصر سالفة الاشارة وعلى مدى مساهمة كل متهم فى ارتكاب تلك الجرائم ، واقتصر الحكم فى ثبوت تلك الجرائم فى حقهم على ما جاء بتحريات الأمن الوطنى دون أن تكون معززة بدليل أخر ، هذا فضلا عن أن منطوقه قد خلا مما يفيد صدوره بالاجماع وذلك مما يعيب الحكم ويستوجب نقضه .

  وحيث إن الحكم المطعون فيه قد بين واقعة الدعوى فى قوله " أنه فى غضون سابق عن 24/5/2014 بدائرة مركز منيا القمح محافظة الشرقية دلت تحريات مباحث الامن الوطنى التى أجريت بمعرفة النقيب / ....  الضابط بالقطاع الامن الوطنى بالشرقية على قناعة المتهم الأول (.....) بالعديد من الافكار الجهادية التكفيرية المتمثلة فى تكفير العاملين بالقوات المسلحة والشرطة واستهدافهم فى عمليات عدائية واستهداف أبناء الطائفة المسيحية ودور عباداتهم واستحلال ممتلكاتهم ودمائهم واستهداف المنشأت الامنية والحيوية خاصة التابعة للأجهزة الامنية وتحركه بالدعوى لصالح أفكاره المتطرفة بمخالطيه وتمكن من تكوين خلية عنقودية يتولى مسئوليتها تستهدف القيام بأعمال عدائية ضد قوات الجيش والشرطة بهدف احداث حالة من الانفلات الامنى وترويع المواطنين وتعطيل العمل بالدستور وخارطة الطريق وزعزعة الامن والاستقرار بالبلاد وعرف من عناصرها المتهمين من الثانى حتى الخامس حيث اضطلاع المتهم الأول بإعداد برنامجاً لتجهيز تلك العناصر للقيام بأعمال عدائية ضد مؤسسات الدولة تضمن تنظيم لقاءات بمسكنه لتجنب الرصد الامنى تدارسوا خلالها أفكارهم التكفيرية المتطرقة والمعادية لمؤسسات الدولة وأمدادهم ببعض المطبوعات والاصدارات التى تدعم تلك الافكار وحثهم على استقطاب عناصر شبابية جديدة لمنهج التكفيرى الفكرى له وإعداد دورات تدريبية تضمنت عرض افلام فى مجال اعداد العبوات المتفجرة واستخدام وفك وتركيب السلاح فضلاً عن سعيهم لإيجاد سبيل نحو الالتحاق بحقل الجهاد السورى والارتباط بالمليشيات المسلحة به لتلقى تدريبات متقدمة على حرب العصابات والمدن وصناعة المتفجرات تمهيداً للعودة للبلاد وتنفيذ مخططهم العدائى كما قام المتهم الاول باطلاع عضو تنظيم القاعدة المتهم الثانى عشر على طبيعة تحركه واعتزامه شراء الاسلحة والذخائر والمواد المستخدمة فى تصنيع المتفجرات لاستخدامها فى تنفيذ مخططاتهم العدائية وقيام الأخير بتقديم الدعم المادى اللازم له للتنفيذ كما قام المتهم الأول بالاستعانة ببعض العناصر المتواجدة بالبلاد والمرتبطة بالمليشيات المسلحة المتواجدة بدولة سوريا وعرف منهم المتهمان العاشر والحادى عشر والذى تمكن من خلالهما من السفر هو وبعض عناصر خليته والمشاركة من خلال الجهاد السورى والارتباط بتنظيم القاعدة بدول العراق والشام تنظيم داعش وعودته رفقة بعضم للبلاد تمهيداً لتنفيذ مخططهم العدائى كما أضاف بتوصل تحرياته إلى تمكن المتهم العاشر من استقطاب العديد من مخالطيه لصالح تلك الافكار المتطرفة وقد عرف منهم كلا من المتهمين الثامن والتاسع وتمكنه من تسفيرهم للمشاركة بحقل الجهاد السورى والانضمام للميلشيات المسلحة كما أنه تتضمن التحريات أن المتهم الأول كلف المتهم الثانى برصد ضابط القوات المسلحة والشرطة وكذا شراء أسلحة نارية وإعداد عبوات متفجرة تمهيداً لاستهدافهم كما أنه استصدر إذنا من النيابة العامة بضبط وتفتيش شخص ومسكن المتهمين ومحال اقامة المتحرى عنهم ونفاذاً لذلك الإذن انتقل كلاً من الشاهد الثانى والثالث والرابع والخامس لمحال إقامة المتهمين وتمكنوا من ضبط كلا من المتهم الأول بمسكنه برفقته المتهم الثانى والعثور على مطبوعات تحوى مدلول الفكر الجهادى بمنزله حال انتقاله الشاهد الثانى برفقة القوة المرافقة له وذلك عند انتابه من قبل الشاهد الاول مجرى التحريات كما أن الشاهد الثالث تمكن من ضبط المتهم السابع وتمكن من العثور معه على جهاز حاسب ألى لاب توب وبعض الأوراق الخاصة به كما تمكن الشاهد الرابع نفاذاً لإذن النيابة الصادر للشاهد الأول بعد انتابه لتنفيذه من ضبط المتهم التاسع وبتفتيش مسكنه عثر على عدد من مطبوعات تحتوى على مدلول فكر جهادى وانتقل أيضا لمسكن المتهم السادس وبتفتيش المسكن فى حضور زوجته عثر على مطبوعات تحتوى على مدلول الفكر الجهادى ، كما انتقل الشاهد الخامس لمسكن المتهم العاشر لتنفيذ إذن النيابة العامة وتمكن من ضبطه فلا مسكنه وعثر بحوزته على مطبوعات تحتوى على الفكر الجهادى الذى دلت التحريات على قناعه به ، بالإضافة إلى عدد اثنين جهاز حاسب ألى لاب توب " وساق الحكم على صحة الواقعة واسنادها إلى الطاعنين والمحكوم عليهم الاخرين أدلة استقاها من إقرار المتهمين الاول والعاشر والثانى عشر ، وشهادة كل من النقيب / ....... ، والرائد / ....... ، والنقيب / ....... ، والنقيب / ..... ، والمقدم / ..... الضابط بقطاع الامن الوطنى ، وما ضبط بمسكن المتهمين من كتيبات ومطبوعات تحوى الفكر الجهادى ، وما ثبت من خطابات مصلحة الجوزات والهجرة والجنسية إدارة المراقبة من سفر كل من المتهمين الاول والثانى والرابع والسادس لدولة تركيا وعودة الاول والثانى للبلاد وهى الدولة التى تدعم بالمساعدة المليشيات المسلحة وجهادها ضد النظام السورى ، ومما ثبت من المخاطبات الصادرة من مصرف .... الاسلامى بشأن المتهم / ....... والذى تبين أن له حسابات بالبنك المشار إليه بأرصدة مالية بعملات مختلفة ( مصرى ودولار ويورو ) ، ومما ثبت فى فحص لاب توب بحوزة المتهم العاشر والسابع تبين احتوائها على ملفات ومقاطع فيديو وأفلام وثائقية تفيد وتشير لأفكار جهادية وتخريبية ضد مؤسسات الدولة المختلفة ، لما كان ذلك ، وكانت الأحكام فى المواد الجنائية يجب أن تبنى على الجزم واليقين لا على الظن والاحتمال وكان الشارع يوجب فى المادة 310 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ان يشتمل كل حكم بالإدانة ـــ على بيان الواقعة المستوجبة للعقوبة بياناً تتحقق به أركان الجريمة والظروف التى وقعت فيها والأدلة التى استخلصت منها المحكمة ثبوت وقوعها من المتهم وأن تلتزم بإيراد مؤدى الأدلة التى استخلصت منها الإدانة حتى يتضح وجه استدلالها بها وسلامة مأخذها وإلا كان الحكم قاصراً وكان المقصود من عبارة بيان الواقعة الواردة بالمادة سالفة البيان هو أن يثبت قاضى الموضوع فى حكمه كل الأفعال والمقاصد التى تتكون منها أركان الجريمة وأنه ينبغى ألا يكون هذا الحكم مشوباً بإجمال أو إبهام يتعذر معه تبين مدى صحته من فساده فى التطبيق القانونى على واقعة الدعوى وهو يكون كذلك كلما جاءت أسبابه مجهلة أو غامضة فيما أثبته أو نقله من وقائع سواء كانت متعلقة ببيان توافر أركان الجريمة او ظروفها أو كانت بصدد الرد على أوجه الدفاع الهامة أو كانت متصلة بعناصر الإدانة على وجه العموم أو كانت أسبابه يشوبها الاضطراب الذى ينبئ عن اختلال فكرته من حيث تركيزها فى موضوع الدعوى او بالتطبيق القانونى ويعجز محكمة النقض عن إعمال رقابتها على الوجه الصحيح . لما كان ذلك ، وكانت المادة 86 من قانون العقوبات المضافة بالقانون رقم 97 لسنة 1992 قد عرفت الارهاب بقولها " يقصد بالإرهاب فى تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون كل استخدام القوة أو العنف أو التهديد أو الترويع يلجأ إليه الجانى تنفيذاً لمشروع إجرامى فردى أو جماعى ، بهدف الإخلال بالنظام العام أو تعريض سلامة المجتمع وأمنه للخطر ، إذا كان من شأن ذلك إيذاء الأشخاص أو القاء الرعب بينهم أو تعريض حياتهم أو حرياتهم أو أمنهم للخطر ، أو ألحاق الضرر بالبيئة ، او بالاتصالات أو بأموال أو المبانى أو بالأملاك العامة أو الخاصة أو احتلالها أو الاستيلاء عليها أو منع أو عرقلة ممارسات السلطات العامة او دور العبادة أو معاهد العلم لأعمالها ، او تعطيل الدستور أو القوانين أو اللوائح ، وكان الحكم قد دان الطاعنين ــــ والمحكوم عليهم الأخرين ــــ بجرائم الالتحاق بجماعة إرهابية مقرها خارج البلاد ــــ تنظيم الدولة الاسلامية بالعراق والشام ــــ داعش ــــ والتى تتخذ من الإرهاب والتدريب العسكرى وسائل لتحقيق أغراضها وتلقى تدريبات عسكرية فيها والمشاركة فى عملياتها غير الموجه لمصر ، وحيازة وإحراز بالذات والواسطة مطبوعات تتضمن ترويجاً للأفكار الجهادية التكفيرية والمعدة لإطلاع الغير عليها ، والسعى لدى جماعة إرهابية مقرها خارج البلاد للقيام بأعمال إرهابية داخل مصر ، ودان الطاعن الأول / .......  بتأسيس عصابة مسلحة على خلاف أحكام القانون الغرض منها الدعوة إلى تعطيل أحكام الدستور والقوانين ومنع مؤسسات الدولة وسلطاتها العامة من ممارسة أعمالها حال كونه متولى قيادتها ، ودان الطاعنين / .......  بجريمة الإنضمام إلى العصابة المسلحة التى قام الطاعن الأول بتأسيسها على خلاف أحكام القانون الغرض منها الدعوة إلى تعطيل أحكام الدستور والقوانين ومنع مؤسسات الدولة وسلطاتها العامة من ممارسة أعمالها مع علمهم بأغراضها ، وهذه الجرائم مؤثمه بالمواد 86 مكرراً ، 86 مكرراً (أ)/أولاً، وثانياً، 86 مكرراً(ج)/1، 86 مكرراً(د) من قانون العقوبات وهى لا تتحقق إلا بتوافر ركنين أولهما مادى ويتمثل فى مظاهر القوة أو العنف أو التهديد أو الترويع الحاصلة من الجانى فالسلوك الإجرامى فى جريمة الإرهاب يتخذ شكل العنف بمعناه الواسع بما يشير إليه من معان مختلفة تتضمن استخدام القوة أو التهديد أو الترويع بها على النحو الذى حدده القانون ويتسع هذا المعنى إلى الصور التى خلقتها التكنولوجيا الحديثة ، فلا يقف عند المعنى المادى للعنف فيعتبر من قبيل العنف المكون للإرهاب استخدام نظم المعلومات لأغراض إرهابية أما الركن الثانى فهو معنوى ويتمثل فى القصد الجنائى العام وهو إدراك الجانى لما يفعله وعلمه بشروط الجريمة ، فيشترط اتجاه إدارة الجانى إلى استخدام القوة او العنف أو التهديد أو الترويع مع علمه أن هذا السلوك من شأنه أن يؤدى إلى المساس بالحقوق والمصالح التى حددتها المادة (86) سالفة البيان فيشترط أن يكون الهدف من العمل الإرهابى هو الإخلال بالنظام العام او تعريض سلامة المجتمع وأمنه للخطر وبذلك يشمل كل الأعمال الإجرامية التى توجه ضد الدولة او أن يكون من شأنها خلق حالة من الرعب فى عقول أشخاص معينين أو لدى جماعات من الأشخاص او لدى الجمهور العام أو اكراه إحدى السلطات على تغيير موقفها سواء أو تهديد الاستقرار أو السلامة أو الوحدة السياسية أو سيادة الدولة ويستخلص القصد الجنائى من مضمون أعمال الإرهاب التى ارتكبها الجانى والتى اعتبرها المشرع صورة للسلوك الإجرامى ونتيجته . لما كان ذلك ، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه لم يبين بوضوح سواء فى معرض إيراده لواقعة الدعوى أو فى سرده لأدلة الثبوت فيها على وجود الجماعة الإرهابية التى أسست على خلاف أحكام القانون والغرض من تأسيسها وكيفية الانضمام إليها وكيف أنها اتخذت الارهاب وسيلة لتنفيذ الأغراض التى تدعو إليها وما هيه المعونات التى تم إمدادها بها وكيفية إمدادها بها وماهية الأفعال التى فارقها الطاعنون سالفى الذكر والمثبتة لارتكابهم للجرائم سالفة البيان ، كما انه لم يدلل على قيام الاتفاق الجانى بين الطاعنين ــــ والمحكوم عليهم الأخرين ـــ إذ لم يكشف فى أسبابه عن شواهد هذا الاتفاق أو يورد فيها ما يرشح لقيامه ، كما دانهم بحيازة مطبوعات وتسجيلات تتضمن ترويجاً للأفكار الجهادية التكفيرية دون أن يعنى ببيان ما إذ كانت تلك المطبوعات والتسجيلات معدة للتوزيع أو لاطلاع الغير عليها ، ومن ثم فإن الحكم يكون قاصراً فى بيان الواقعة المستوجبة للعقوبة بياناً تتحقق به أركان الجرائم سالفة البيان والظروف التى وقعت فيها وفى بيان مؤدى أدلة الثبوت بياناً كافياً يبين منه مدى تأييدها للواقعة كما اقتنعت بها المحكمة فبات معيباً بما يوجب نقضه هذا فضلاً عن أن الحكم المطعون فيه بعد ان حصل واقعة الدعوى وأورد الأدلة على ثبوتها لديه انتهى ـــ بعد أخذ رأى مفتى الجمهورية ــــ إلى القضاء حضورياً للطاعنين وغيابياً لباقى المحكوم عليهم بمعاقبة كل منهم بالإعدام شنقاً عما أسند إليه وألزمهم بالمصاريف الجنائية ، وقد خلا منطوق الحكم مما يفيد صدوره بالإجماع كما خلا رول الجلسة الموقع عليه من هيئة المحكمة وكذلك محضرها من إثبات صدور الحكم بالإجماع . لما كان ذلك ، وكان نص الفقرة الثانية من المادة 381 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية المعدلة بالقانون رقم 107 سنة 1962 قد جرى على أنه " ولا يجوز لمحكمة الجنايات أن تصدر حكما بالإعدام إلا بإجماع أراء أعضائها ويجب عليها قبل أن تصدر هذا الحكم أن تأخذ رأى مفتى الجمهورية " وكان الشارع إذ استوجب انعقاد الإجماع عند إصدار الحكم بالإعدام إنما دل على اتجاه مراده إلى أن يكون الإجماع معاصراً لصدور الحكم وليس تالياً له لأن ذلك هو ما تتحقق به حكمه تشريعه ، ومن ثم فإن النص على إجماع الأراء قرين النطق بالحكم بالإعدام شرط لازم لصحة صدور الحكم بتلك العقوبة . وإذ كانت العبرة فيما تقضى به الأحكام هى بما ينطق به القاضى بالجلسة العلنية عقب سماع الدعوى فإنه لا يكفى ما ورد بأسباب الحكم من أن المحكمة قررت بإجماع أراء قضاتها استطلاع رأى مفتى او أن تتضمن أسباب الحكم ما يفيد انعقاد الإجماع ما دام الحكم لم يتل علناً بجلسة النطق به مع المنطوق . لما كان ما تقدم ، فإن الحكم المطعون فيه فوق قصوره يكون معيباً بما يبطله ويوجب نقضه والاعادة دونما حاجة لبحث سائر أوجه الطعن وذلك بالنسبة للطاعنين دون باقى المحكوم عليهم لأن الحكم ما زال غيابيا بالنسبة لهم ولا يحق لهم الطعن فيه بالنقض ومن ثم لا يمتد إليهم أثره .


                                    فلهذه الاسباب

حكمت المحكمة  : بقبول الطعن شكلاً ، وفى الموضوع بنقض الحكم المطعون فيه إعادة القضية إلى محكمة جنايات الزقازيق لتحكم فيها من جديد دائرة أخرى .

----------

